# Drehbank?



## Angelkay (1. November 2014)

Hallo Angelfreunde 

gibt es hier jemanden der eine Drehbank sein eigen nennt und auch gut damit umgehen kann?
Die Frage wäre ob Diese Person nach einer Zeichnung für mich etwas drehen könnte.
Ich habe selber keine Drehbank und bin auch im Laufe der Jahrzehnte nie in den Genuss gekommen an einer solchen zu arbeiten.

Danke


----------



## Cormoraner (1. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Würde dir gerne helfen habe aber keine eigene Drehbank und habe aus lauter Frust im Maschinenbau meinen Job gewechselt. Theoretisch kannst mich aber gerne fragen =)


----------



## Angelkay (1. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

hast ne pm #h


----------



## Angelkay (1. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

es geht mir darum 
Ziehpresse zur Herstellung tehnoplanktona.


----------



## Eike82 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Schick mir mal eine bemaßte Zeichnung vom benötigten Teil. Handskizze reicht ... eike (ät) vette91 (punkt) de


----------



## Angelkay (2. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Danke Eike


----------



## Angelkay (2. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Hallo Eike 

Ich habe Dir soeben eine Email geschickt.
Wenn noch Fragen offen sind bitte stelle Sie, ich werde diese gerne Beantworten.

Viele Grüße 
Angelkay


----------



## Eike82 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Ich hab mal die Einzelteile gezeichnet, siehe pdf. Einige Maße habe ich willkürlihc gewählt.

Eine CNC-Maschine habe ich leider nicht. Wenn die Enden flach werden dürfen, kann ich Dir wohl helfen. Vorausgesetzt, es muss nicht gestern fertig sein.


----------



## Angelkay (2. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Man Du bist ein Schatz, ja sicher dürfen die Enden auch flach sein.


----------



## Angelkay (2. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Melde Dich einfach wieder wenn es fertig ist.
Frage was möchtest Du denn dafür haben?


----------



## Angelkay (2. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

So ein Forum ist doch was Feines.


----------



## Eike82 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Ich schau mal was ich an Material in der Restekiste finde. Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Interessenten? Wenn die Maschine eingerichtet ist, kann ich auch gleich mehr davon machen.

Da ich ja nie Zeit habe, kann es ein paar Tage dauern. Ich schau mal, dass ich das Dingen in den nächsten 2 Wochen fertig bekomme.


----------



## Angelkay (3. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Ich habe Dir auf deine Email mal ein Link zu einem Russischen Video geschickt.
Dort kann man sehen wie die das mit dem Hohlschliff gelöst haben.
Ich hoffe es hilft Dir weiter.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cormoraner (3. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Kommt auf den Preis an


----------



## Bassmann559 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Moin willst du alle 3 einzelteile der baugruppe gefertigt haben? 
Also konventionell bekommt man das auf jeden fall hin blos beim radius 100 wird das nicht so einfach cnc drehen wäre natürlich besser.  
Also ich bin auch zerspanungsmechaniker. Falls das hier nicht klappt kannst du dich gerne bei mir melden. 
Lg  Bassmann


----------



## Eike82 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Moin  Bassman,

er hat mir noch ein Video mit der "russischen Methode" geschickt. Dort wird der Radius einfach mit einem großen Spiralbohrer erstellt und dann mit Schleifpapier geglättet. Also kein richtiger Radius, funktioniert aber wohl.

Er möchte eine Stahl-Variante, da Alu wohl nicht lange gehalten hat. Wgen der Toleranz von Stempel zu Rohr hätte ich einfach mal rumprobiert. Zu eng darf es vermutlich nicht werden, deswegen hatte ich 0,1mm Luft angepeilt.

Beim Stempel ist halt die Frage, ob der nicht auch komplett einen gleichbleibenden Durchmesser haben darf. Dann würde sich ja ein Stück geschliffene und gehärtete Welle anbieten. Kann man dann fertig kaufen das Stück.

Da ich an chronischem Zeitmangel leide, bin ich Dir überhaupt nicht böse wenn Du ihm hilfst.


----------



## Bassmann559 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Naja wenn der radius 100 mit einem spibo gemacht wird kann man da auch einfach was winkliges randrehen.  Spibo hat ja 118 grad spitzenwinkel meistens zumindest. Wofür soll das ding denn überhaupt sein. Sie Funktionsweise hab ich verstanden aber was will er damit pressen herstellen? Und welchen stahl eldel? Reicht 4305?
Lg bassmann

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eike82 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Schau mal da ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjQXSl4BSLE

Ich hätte jetzt genommen was gerade da ist. Wenn rostfrei, also 1.4305


----------



## Angelkay (17. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

@Bassmann559
ich möchte es als Alternative zum Futterkorb benutzen.
Da der Futterkorb relativ schnell leer gefuttert wird und hier nur eine Futterwolke entsteht.
Ist ungefähr so als ob man mit den Kürbiskernplatten anfüttert nur nicht so groß.


----------



## Angelkay (30. November 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

gibt es bis jetzt schon etwas neues von der Dreherfront?

schönen ersten Advent


----------



## Angelkay (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

immer noch nichts neues, schade


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

http://fion.ru/handmade/8091

Einfacher geht es nicht. Statt zu pressen wie ein wilder, benutz die Microwelle.


----------



## Cormoraner (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Wie funktioniert das, kann mir das jemand erklären? Mikrowelle hört sich sehr interessant und und auch die Theorie ist höchst interessant.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Öhm, Futtermischung in die Kolbenpresse aus den Spritzen rein, zusammenpressen, etwas entspannen, rein in die Microwelle, erhitzen, rausholen, nachpressen, abwarten und abkühlen, rausholen und FERTIG.

In Russland und Ungarn werden diese Pressen als Sets verkauft, meist auf Angelmessen oder Angelmärkten. Trotzdem braucht man eine Presse oä Vorrichtung da man nur die Kolben, Stempel und Hülsen kriegt.

Hier ein Video was die Herstellung dieser Presslinge zeigt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yqhvDImTro

Der Futterpressling hat den Vorteil zu groß zu sein um einzeln verschlungen zu werden. Abhängig von der Größe des Presslings versteht sich. Ein Waller zieht sich das ganze Gebilde inkl Presse ohne weiteres rein.

Presskuchen aus der Ölherstellung sind vom Prinzip nichts anderes, nur werden diese in D kaum vermarktet bzw man kommt eher schlecht ran da die Bauern diese meist aufkaufen. Ich meine die fertigen Kuchen, nicht die Mixe die man noch selbst pressen muß.

Durch das verwenden von feinem Mehlen und Druck wird ein Granulat erzeugt was eine hohe Härte im Vergleich zu einem normallen Futterbalen aufweist. Ergo kein zerfallen aber stätige Abgabe von kleinen "Planktonpartikeln", daher auch die Bezeichnung Technoplankton. Bevorzugt für das Angeln auf Silberkarpfen eingesetzt.

Hier mal ein Praxisbeispiel mit Bildern und Video:
http://fishingkalina.ru/fish/lovlya-tolstolobika/lovlya-tolstolobika-na-texnoplankton.html

@Admins und Mods: die gezeigten Viodeos und Bilder sind nicht mein Eigentum, ich verdiene damit kein Geld und bewerbe nichts. Die verlinkten Seiten sollen ausschließlich der Erkilärung und Verständniss Erleichterung dienen.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

wenn ich das richtig sehe , dann verwenden die Jungs fertige Futtermischungen / Lockfutter  zum pressen - korrekt ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe , dann verwenden die Jungs fertige Futtermischungen / Lockfutter  zum pressen - korrekt ?



Es gibt wie auch in D fertige Mischungen zu kaufen, aber es gibt auch genügend Rezepte im Netz dazu.

Ursprung der Presslinge und der Montage auf Silberkarpfen war wohl Ungarn.


----------



## Angelkay (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Das mit der Mikrowelle hat ich schon probiert, es funktioniert ist aber nicht das gleiche Ergebnis.
Durch die Hitze der Mikrowelle verkleben die Bestandteile zu stark.

Leider hat sich bis dato nix weiter getan, na ja ich werde wohl weiter warten müssen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Kauf es atm bei 123 deines


----------



## Angelkay (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

und unter was oder welchen Namen finde ich das?

Danke und Frohes neues Jahr euch allen


----------



## mere1 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Servus,

schau mal hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Technoplankton-/181621519423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2a497c743f

mfg mere


----------



## Angelkay (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Danke mere1, aber das ist das Endprodukt ich möchte die Presslinge doch selber machen, somit kann ich entscheiden was das Endprodukt enthalten soll.


----------



## Angelkay (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

so es gibt ein Update, ich habe mir aus einem 1 1/2" Doppelnippel - Stahl + 2 Enkappen, eine solche Rohlingpresse selbst gebaut.
Mit einem Hydaulikwagenheber und einem Pressgestell kann ich die kann ich die Presslinge selbst herstellen. Einen Pressling aus Heringsmehl habe ich gestern in ein Glas Wasser gehängt und die Zeit gemessen bis dieser sich komplett aufgelöst hat. Was soll ich sagen, es hat genau 5 Stunden gedauert und dieser hat hat dabei immer wieder ein wenig Mehl freigegeben, so das eine konstante Futterwolke entsteht.
Andere Futtermischungen werden noch getestet. Ich schau mal das ich heute Abend ein Bild davon reinsetzen kann, bildlich kann man sich es besser vorstellen.


----------



## Cormoraner (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Mach mal unbedingt Fotos und vll eine kleine Anleitung. Wäre super!


----------



## Angelkay (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Hallo Cormoraner
ja ich werde eine Anleitung machen, die beiden inneren Press-Stempel lass ich mir noch drehen, die sollen aber bis zum Ende der Woche da sein.
Dann mache ich Bilder mit einer genauen Beschreibung.
Heute bin ich durch einen Arbeitskollegen über ein Teil im Internet gestoßen was man dafür auch verwenden kann. Es handelt sich dabei um den Piecemaker, dieser macht aber vom Prinzip das gleiche.
Einzig in den Schubstempel würde ich eine Motoradspeiche von 3mm Durchmesser zentriert einsetzen und in dem Abschlussdeckel ein Loch bohren. Wenn ich eher darauf gestoßen wäre hätte ich mir meine Arbeit erspart.

Viele Grüße
Angelkay


----------



## Angelkay (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

so hier die ersten Bilder


----------



## Angelkay (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

die letzten bilder


----------



## Angelkay (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

So hier eine kurze Erklärung 
das Rohr ist ein 3/4" 100mm Doppelnippel aus Messing
eine 3/4" Endkappe Messing
ein Reduzierstück doppelgewinde 3/4" auf 1/2"
ein Reduzierstück 3/4" auf 15mm 
und eine Flachkopf Inbusschraube.
die Pressstempel haben einen Außendurchmesser von 20mm mit einem Holschliff (tiefster Punkt 6mm) Radius 11mm Material Neusilber

Ich lass mir aber neue machen mit einem Außendurchmesser von 20,8mm da der Doppelnippel einen Innendurchmesser von 21mm hat.
die Press Stempel je 10€
Der Doppelnippel so 4€ auch die Endpkappe 4€, das Reduzierstück 3,5€ und die Schraube 2€
der Wagenheber 17€ und für das Gestell so 20€
macht 70,50 €


----------



## Angelkay (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

update


----------



## Angelkay (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Länge und Breite mal Bildlich

Dauer: 45 min bis es sich komplett aufgelöst hat


----------



## Angelkay (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

So fast vergessen
11gr wiegt es und folgende Bestandteile wurden verwendet

Weizengries, Kaffeeweisser, Blutmehl, Zitronenkuchenmischung, Heringsmehl und Garnelenmehl

Pressdruck 2 tonnen


----------



## Cormoraner (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Hammergeil,.... macht sich bestimmt auch gut beim Feedern!


----------



## Angelkay (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

ja das denke ich auch, diesen Lockstoff kann man für fast alle Angelarten nehmen.
Beim Feedern nimmt man ja auch eine Pulvermischung und diese dann trocken pressen, fertig. Auch wäre der Verbrauch dann nicht so hoch aber die Wirkung die gleiche.
Man müsste es halt mal testen.


----------



## Angelkay (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Das Gestell muss ich glaube ich nochmal machen, diesmal stärker aus U-Profil Stahl, meines verbiegt sich oben.
Da sieht man wieder was das für Kräfte sind.


----------



## Angelkay (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

mein erster kleiner Vorrat


----------



## madpraesi (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Das ist ja wirklich richtig Megage...l #6
Danke das Du das eingestellt hast und viel Spaß mit viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir.
Gruß Christian |wavey:


----------



## Angelkay (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Das passiert wenn man billigen Stahl für das Gestellt nimmt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Na is auch bischen dünnwandig dein Rohr. Nimm ein Stück U-Stahl in 6mm, das sollte halten.

Und ggf. ein paar Stempel mehr, also 4er oder 6er Schablone. Spart Zeit.


----------



## Angelkay (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

ja es wird noch gehen ein paar mal denke ich. 
Aber für die Zukunft werde ich doch auf U Stahl ab 6mm zurückgreifen müssen, nur woher bekommen stellt sich bei mir die Frage.
Ich kenne niemanden der in solch ein Branche arbeitet.
Ich bräuchte ja 2 Stücke so 40 bis 50 cm lang oder noch besser Geschweißt als Rechteck mit einer Höhe von innen 60cm
Vieleicht kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## Angelkay (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Drehbank?*

Das wollt ich euch noch zeigen.
Diese Farbe bekommt das Wasser wenn man Spirulina Pulver mit Kaffeeweisser, Sojamehl und Reismehl zu solch einem Teil formt und dann auflöst.
ein richtiges sattes Blau.


----------

